# 1911 grip enhancement



## GhostofCrow (Jul 10, 2018)

I have a Springfield Armory trp 1911 and I got the Pearce Grips, Rubber Finger Groove Insert that gives you the finger groove grip but also let's you leave your custom grips on. It has flaps that go under them. But I ran into a problem. The screws are too short to tighten the grips back down. Has anyone used these grips and did anyone else run into this problem? I'm also wondering if I can go to Fastenal and find some similar screws that would work that is a little longer?


----------

